# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gebruik NFL tijdens of na blessure

## fiedeldiedo

goede dag,ik ben 29 en ik heb een vraag en misschien weet er iemand antwoord.
ik heb al een tijd een blessure aan mijn rechter schouder sinds mei 2003 ik ben na een half jaar rust er eerst een half jaar voor behandeld bij een manuele therapeut daarna ± 6 weken geleden ben ik begonnen met revalideren in een revalidatie centrum. hier ben ik tot op van daag de dag nog mee bezig. Voor dat ik de blessure kreeg trainde ik zeer intensief en was net klaar om mijn eerste kuur te beginnen(deca). Ik heb in een artikel gelezen dat dit middel veel ook in de NFL gebruikt wordt tegen blessures. 
Nu is mijn vraag vanaf wanneer kan je dit middel gebruiken, is het mogelijk tijdens een blessure of moet je volledig hersteld zijn? Ook werd en in het artikel gezegd dat je zo&#39;n 200mg per week kan gebruiken voor mannen en 50mg voor vrouwen, maar op deze site zegt men 50mg per week uit belgium. Zelf denk ik 100mg per week, maar klopt dit? Ik wil niet veel gebruiken 1 kuur deca misschien een tweede maar dit is genoeg. Wat is je aanbeveling qua hoeveelheid? Wat kan je zeggen over de tijd om ermee te starten?

Groeten fiedeld.

----------

